# New Orleans Hornets @ Miami Heat...12/18/06



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









6:30pm CST
American Airlines Arena
Miami, FL​
The Heat will try to pay the Hornets back for the last meeting between these two teams. Not a fancy thread but it's here if anyone wants to come discuss the game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I totally forgot we were playing tonight
Well, it's on the 2nd quarter.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Losing by one, after Pargo scores.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tyson with a monster putback!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tyson offensive rebounds, Rasual hits second in a row.
Leading by 3.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We're shooting pretty well.
Paul with the Dunk!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Omg! Amazing play!

Mason misses FT... rebound by Tyson, pass to Paul, he shoots... 3 and one to beat the buzzer! They are gonna review it, but it's obvious. Seems there was no foul...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets appear to be putting in some effort tonight.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, Heat are on the lead by 2, very little left.
Monster defense.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Paul gets 2!
18 left, Heat ball.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wade scores......
1.3 left, let's see what happens.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Not able to inbound, timeout.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We lost.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gotta like walking out of that timeout with 6 guys...that showed me a lot about Byron's coaching abilities.

good game though


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> gotta like walking out of that timeout with 6 guys...that showed me a lot about Byron's coaching abilities.
> 
> good game though


Haha, true.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's sad when we have a game where we actually score and then go ice cold down the stretch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

You CANNOT win a game going 5+ minutes without scoring.


----------

